

RIM records all employee calls - shimi
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-275216.html

======
gaius
I work in a regulated industry, and all our calls are recorded as a matter of
course (the company is perfectly upfront about doing this, and everyone
understands the reasons behind it). The tapes are only meant to be used in the
case of an investigation by the regulators, but some bright spark decided to
that, after a major incident, the recordings of the conf call should be
analyzed to capture action points, lessons learned, etc. So we all piled into
a boardroom and they started the recording... Which turned out to be several
hours of people bitching and swearing, often about completely unrelated things
to the incident, with pretty much no useful content (all of which had been
sent by the actual engineers via IM). So we stopped doing that.

The moral of this story: recording internal calls isn't unusual and it's
unlikely that anyone really cares.

